# 3 weeks need too loose as much bod fat as possible please help?



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi I have been cutting for about 4 weeks have 3 weeks left till my hols starting stats were

height 6ft

starting weight 13st 10 currently 13st 2

bodyfat at start 19.6% currently 17.9%

protein 200g carbs 160g fats 82g calories 2200 all vary slightly

training 6 days a week

Monday shoulders

tuesday chest

wednesday back

thursday biceps an triceps

Friday legs an abs

Saturday chest

all about 4 sets per exercise, 4 exercise per day

also started doing either 15 mins hiit or 15 mins steady cardio after every session taking creatine, protein, bcaa's, multi vitiman an also started taking two thermopure tabs this week have cut the alcohol completely out from start and have cut all takeaways out from start also but don't seem to be getting the results I thought I would have first time I have ever gone a month without a drink so don't know if I was just expecting a lot more what you think guys


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Stop eating, run ECA for two weeks get exercising, or not, sounds like you leff it too late mate. Damage limitation now, cut calories.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Stop eating, run ECA for two weeks get exercising, or not, sounds like you leff it too late mate. Damage limitation now, cut calories.


How low could I go with calories too lose as much fat as possible without losing muscle


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

scottg2540 said:


> How low could I go with calories too lose as much fat as possible without losing muscle


How much muscle do you have? Your going to loose muscle, thats inevitable, weight that up with looking and feeling better.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

3 weeks :lol: What have you been doing in those past 49 weeks, stuffing your face with pies :laugh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> How much muscle do you have? *Your going to loose muscle, thats inevitable,* weight that up with looking and feeling better.


 :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I could help you OP but my methods are frowned upon here, listen to the advice from others and get pointed at on the beach.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

dnp, problem solved


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

200g protein trace carb trace fats

No cardio. Weights as usual try an maintain strength.

Hopefully your on gear too.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> :whistling:


Yes mate, its inevitable from his starting position



banzi said:


> I could help you OP but my methods are frowned upon here, listen to the advice from others and get pointed at on the beach.


Your not the only one eats fresh air. Lol


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> How much muscle do you have? Your going to loose muscle, thats inevitable, weight that up with looking and feeling better.


We'll going off my scales says 40.5% muscle 17.9% bodyfat I also work as a hod carrier for 4 bricklayers which is quite a physical job iifym says If I put in daily exercise + physical job 3518 cals to maintain an 2814 cals to cut but I am only on 2200 cals so surely that is plenty I obviously am not loosing the bodyfat as expected so what can I do other than cut cals more I feel knackered every day as it is so god knows what I will be like on less calories again


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I could help you OP but my methods are frowned upon here, listen to the advice from others and get pointed at on the beach.


What would your advice be mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

scottg2540 said:


> What would your advice be mate


Same as I gave you - eat nothing for three weeks <1200 cals a day of pure food.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

How much fat could I loose doing that roughly


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

To a protein sparing diet for two weeks. RFL style.

Your bodyweight x 1.25 = your protein for the day. No carbs, no fats. Refeed 1x a week and take you multis and omega 3's.

You can find the RFL book free if you google hard enough.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

scottg2540 said:


> How much fat could I loose doing that roughly


I estimate exactly 5.4523619750124 kgs, give or take 0.000000001


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

scottg2540 said:


> We'll going off my scales says 40.5% muscle 17.9% bodyfat I also work as a hod carrier for 4 bricklayers which is quite a physical job iifym says If I put in daily exercise + physical job 3518 cals to maintain an 2814 cals to cut but I am only on *2200 cals *so surely that is plenty I obviously am not loosing the bodyfat as expected so what can I do other than cut cals more I feel knackered every day as it is so god knows what I will be like on less calories again


Your cals are way too low mate, you're probably just gonna lose muscle!!

Up cals to 2800 again


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> This... Look up Lyle mcdonalds rapid fat loss diet


This


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> I could help you OP but my methods are frowned upon here, listen to the advice from others and get pointed at on the beach.


there not frowned upon ... just a little extreme ... regardless it worked for u so stick by what u no and give your advice and opinion even though some may not agree think op has 3 weeks so ur method would probably be best option


----------



## jp87 (Jul 24, 2014)

TommyFire said:


> This


this


----------



## jp87 (Jul 24, 2014)

@banzi whats this method then?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Basically the same as the book from Lyle. I tried it and it did last 2 days before I started binging lol.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

time for low carb / keto diet and some cardio madness

keep diet super basic and simple just eat eggs, bacon, ground beef / chicken, nuts, whey, spinage / broccoli, cottage cheese / tuna

fat will melt off man thats for sure, but it will be tough, still if you follow this u will have amazing results promise!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

night06 said:


> time for low carb / keto diet and some cardio madness
> 
> keep diet super basic and simple just eat eggs, bacon, ground beef / chicken, nuts, whey, spinage / broccoli, cottage cheese / tuna
> 
> fat will melt off man thats for sure, but it will be tough, still if you follow this u will have amazing results promise!


Just spinach/broccoli or would any veg do?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gacheru said:


> Basically the same as the book from Lyle. I tried it and it did last 2 days before I started binging lol.


lightweight...


----------



## gov400 (Apr 10, 2009)

As others have mentioned looks like psmf is your only option:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_Sparing_Modified_Fast


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The body fat percentage numbers from your scales are pretty meaningless, but to drop as much fat as you can you want to go the low carb/keto route.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> lightweight...


Wish I could drop some weight...


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Just spinach/broccoli or would any veg do?


any green veg is ok

aspargus, brussle sprouts etc


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DB123 said:


> Have you thought about running juice plus?


Not sure of srs


----------

